# can you code 64635 and 64636 with (64493 and 64494)



## Jennifer17 (Mar 27, 2017)

can you code 64635 and 64636 with (64493 and 64494)
Any advice you can provide me- I am new to pain management

Thanks!


----------



## Melissa Harris CPC (Mar 27, 2017)

It is either a MBB/Facet injection or a Radiofrequency. I doubt the physician would do both at the same visit.


Melissa Harris, CPC
The Albany and Saratoga Centers for Pain Management


----------



## debbie.denson74 (Mar 29, 2017)

*Radiofrequency Bilateral Billing*

How do you bill 64635 and 64636 if it is done bilaterally?  Is it with a 50 modifier or Rt and Lt?  My CPT books says to use 50 but do most insurances follow this? Please advise.

Thanks,

Debbie


----------



## Melissa Harris CPC (Mar 29, 2017)

It would depend on the insurance - I bill mostly with modifier 50.  However, with some workers comp we must bill LT and RT


----------

